# Show car detailing - AutoBling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

This is BMW 130i, already 5 years old.
There are many damage on body, it can't repair by polish or sanding...
So, our paint repairing department lead this mission

first is bumper, it was damaged by the stone and some small hit 

















here had a big dent... 

















here had many deep scratch









Real bumper... 









































and add new parts

























































also repair the accessories of bumper

















Change the color of the wheel

















After whole car cleanning and polish, we coat all parts. 









































also recover the original stickers

























finish:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

and some show girl's pictures...


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks for the write uo
i m in love with her


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

WTF :wall:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

tzotzo said:


> thanks for the write uo
> i m in love with her


Me too! :argie:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice women.... Oh, and the car looks pretty ok too :lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work Orion, nice girls last one is my favourite


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice girls..


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

tzotzo said:


> thanks for the write uo
> i m in love with her


So do I :argie:
Great post Orion !!


----------

